
Defending Eugenics [pdf] - lainon
https://philpapers.org/archive/ANODEF.pdf
======
point001dif
Precisely what is the goal of a breeding program?

To avoid disease, no?

Precisely what are the psychological ramifications of eugenics?

Is there a benefit from being thought of as more desirable as a 'breeding'
partner, or does that belief conflict with psychological health?

Is there anything good to be derived from isolating those deemed less worthy
of bearing children?

Is there a single example of stratification in society that demonstrates
plausible soundness of reason when separating people by what are intrinsically
arbitrary metrics?

If medicine has proven anything, it's that we are far more complex and diverse
than we purport to be. Precluding someone via a bus eugenic practice is
nothing but exclusionary ignorance based on limited data.

It literally makes me sick that there are people who believe this practice is
sound.

Let's move on to a more cosmopolitan vantage point, shall we?

~~~
marchenko
This is s good observation. What is the point of introducing obsolescence
cycles into the human species? The associated envy and anxiety alone
overwhelms any benefit.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
We already practice eugenics to a limited degree. Greater than 80% of women
who detect down's syndrome through prenatal testing get an abortion.

------
marchenko
any scheme that burdens humans with this degree of eugenic considerations has
the social contract precisely backwards

